# Kames Motorsport Scotland's charity event 6th june



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Guys 
We have an invitation to attend the kames motor sport event, held by "Scottishvag," last year it was at knockhill race circuit, which we won best car club stand  it's in aid of the Royal sick kid's hospital in Edinburgh so it's for a good cause 
they have at the show......
Track action if you want to blast around the circuit  
Show and shine best car of the day +2nd &3rd place
Best club stand
Best car on track
Best car park car 
and traders

Track users 09:30am 
show gates open 10:30am
entrance fee £10:00
directions post code KA183QQ
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?t=h&hl=en ... 10943&z=17
http://www.eastayrshirecc.co.uk

So is anyone up for this  and to win the best club stand again this year for the TTOC


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

i think we should try for another trophy trev :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Darron thats what I like to hear, fighting talk from the young guns


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

Clan mon should be up for this... Tis only down down the road.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Bacon rolls at the mon house then :lol: makes a change us heading through your way for a meet


----------



## Adam D (Jan 19, 2009)

Was at the knockhill event was a good day and planning on going to this aswell


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi mate I remember your motor from last year :0) If you want tag along with us this year might even get you to join the TTOC lol let us know what your doing and we will get things planned out :0)


----------



## Adam D (Jan 19, 2009)

Will be there with the svag paid members anyway but if there is space id go on the stand


----------



## TNBONDJB (Nov 23, 2009)

Does this tend to just attract Mk1 owners??


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

TNBONDJB said:


> Does this tend to just attract Mk1 owners??


not at all its open to all, its a charity event to raise money for the sick kids Hospital dont think they would mind if you drove a mk1 or a mk2  we had Wallsendmags & Blackers mk2 and a ttrs at last years event and still won best stand trophy :lol:


----------



## TNBONDJB (Nov 23, 2009)

Cool.

Well, if I am in the area that weekend then I will prob come along.

Do you just tip up and pay in or what?

Sorry for the daft questions.

Oh and will my Ibis TDi S-Line SE with 19" RS6 wheels be expected on the 'stand'?

Cheers mate


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

we usually meet up near the event and sort out the fee;s before we go in but it being a bit further for us to travel this year we might just meet at Kames track  but will let you know when i get some more details off of Bruce :lol: and see whos up for an early start to the day :lol: cheers Trev


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

could meet in falkirk if anyones headin past there on the way and have a wee trip down


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Hey Trev,

Think I'll be up for this if you'll have me?

All my mods should be completed by then so my TT should be looking sweet!

Whats the cost for getting on the track? Been a couple of years since I raced round Knockhill.

Pedro


----------



## Adam D (Jan 19, 2009)

Tubbs said:


> Whats the cost for getting on the track? Been a couple of years since I raced round Knockhill.
> Pedro


I believe its £30 to get on track but its not at knockhill lol



dzTT said:


> could meet in falkirk if anyones headin past there on the way and have a wee trip down


Hi mate Im not far from falkirk so would be up for a wee convoy down


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Ha ha...... Never heard of Kames before.

Its only 70 miles cross country from me so not too bad.

Think i'll come along for the day if thats ok?


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

wee convoy sounds good mate [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

me too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

jim.......


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

good man :wink: :lol:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

jim said:


> me too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> jim.......


here jim,you bought your tt back :roll: :roll:


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

wul said:


> jim said:
> 
> 
> > me too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Would not mind going to this as it would be good to see peeps again,

Wul you goin to this then.......

Cheers Jim.........


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

It's already in my diary Trev! :wink:

See you there! 

Alan W


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Great news guys


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

jim said:


> wul said:
> 
> 
> > jim said:
> ...


im not im afraid mate think this is the one im in amsterdam for this one. pisser really i,m sick bout it [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## taffrescuer (Dec 28, 2009)

So is it in knockhill then, know you said it was last year.Live just down the road from knockhill so could attend.Will keep looking on here for up dates


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

taffrescuer said:


> So is it in knockhill then, know you said it was last year.Live just down the road from knockhill so could attend.Will keep looking on here for up dates


No, see first post where it gives you the link to East Ayrshire Car Club and the map in Ayrshire where the event is being held.


----------



## johnnyquango (May 3, 2010)

im in for this but my car aint nothing like anyones on here, be good to see how things are done, looking forward to it.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

johnnyquango said:


> im in for this but my car aint nothing like anyones on here, be good to see how things are done, looking forward to it.


 give it a good wash and it will be fine mate, its a meeting to get to know each other as well, and am sure there will be plenty of advise form the guys to help you out and tell you what product is best for your motor we all have to start off some place we were all like you at the start  cheers trev


----------



## johnnyquango (May 3, 2010)

yep will do trev cheers


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

johnny quango was he not a TV wrestler at some point in time on STV.  let me know if am wrong  
(probably)

what area are you coming from ?


----------



## johnnyquango (May 3, 2010)

trev said:


> johnny quango was he not a TV wrestler at some point in time on STV.  let me know if am wrong
> (probably)
> 
> what area are you coming from ?


 errr not sure trev to be honest, lol wrestler, im in prestwick in ayrshire so its not far from me the meet isnt, well looking forward to it i am now, cant wait now i cant.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Guy's
Am afraid i am having to pull out of this one as something has turned up and am going to be away that weekend and don't get back till the Monday  will contact scottish vag and let them know, and Bruce will keep you alright at the gates when you arrive sorry about this guys but will keep the thread up to date till i leave on the saturday 5th any changes i'll let you know  once again sorry about this,and will make it up to you guys 

cheers trev


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

[smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol: ...we will do you proud and bring back another trophy :wink:

not be the same without ye mate


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol: ...we will do you proud and bring back another trophy :wink:
> 
> not be the same without ye mate


you better had Darron :lol: first meet that ive had to pull out of, but its a case of i have to mate  see you when you pick up the bling stuff


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

sorry to hear that Trev [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I hope everything is alright.

Did you want me to take your TT along so you still win a prize?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Good thinking James  let me have a think about that lol


----------



## johnnyquango (May 3, 2010)

this cannot come quick enuf for me guys, ill actually be bringing a book and pen i have so many questions to ask peeps, 2 weeks tomorrow hurry up please...


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

hopefully the weather will be as good as this weekend [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## johnnyquango (May 3, 2010)

dzTT said:


> hopefully the weather will be as good as this weekend [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif]


hope so daz, maybe this is our summer...lol


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

johnnyquango said:


> hope so daz, maybe this is our summer...lol


it will probably snow :lol: :lol:


----------



## brucelee (Feb 11, 2009)

Guys n girls

Great that you are coming along again. So we know defo numbers please confirm ASAP. Kames is a small venue so we need to know in advance the exact numbers.

Should be a great day and we will get a good spot for you guys.

Pop on to scottishvag and PM me Brucelee with your intent. If your quick we can give you hardstanding.


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

just back from middlesboro so thought id check in and see whats the latest...whos all goin then?


----------



## Adam D (Jan 19, 2009)

I'll be there but not sure if theres a tt stand or not :?

Just got my car back from the bodyshop this afternoon so a wee clean this weekend and im good to go


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

spoke to brucelee he wants to know how many are going to see if we get a stand or not


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Go for the stand mate  sorry for not being on lately been busy with work but am sure Bruce will keep you right for this meet Darron


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

no worries trev. hope alls good mate. mite be able to pop over this weekend and pick up those bits if your gonna be about. if not ill just wait and get them whenever


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> no worries trev. hope alls good mate. mite be able to pop over this weekend and pick up those bits if your gonna be about. if not ill just wait and get them whenever


Should be in mate just give me a call when your coming across


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

awesome. will do.


----------



## Adam D (Jan 19, 2009)

Im up for going on the stand if theres space and its ok with you guys?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Adam D said:


> Im up for going on the stand if theres space and its ok with you guys?


Can't see it being a problem mate you can have my place


----------



## Adam D (Jan 19, 2009)

Cheers 

Just let me know whats happening


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

hopefully my car will be finished by then and not lookin like a woodwork shop like it is the now :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> hopefully my car will be finished by then and not lookin like a woodwork shop like it is the now :lol: :lol:


 :lol: has Wul been doing his shopfitting in the back of your motor :wink:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

trev said:


> :lol: has Wul been doing his shopfitting in the back of your motor :wink:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: has Wul been doing his shopfitting in the back of your motor :wink:
> ...


here's hoping your cars ready for the show and good luck


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

cars now ready bring on the meet   :lol:

we meeting up somewhere before we head in or everyone just headin in whenever

Dz.


----------



## Adam D (Jan 19, 2009)

Whos all going??


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Me  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Adam D (Jan 19, 2009)

dzTT said:


> Me  :lol: :lol:


Take if theres only going to be 2 tt's there aint much point in having a stand? lol


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

johnnyquango is definately going as well i think. dunno about anyone else though


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

brucelee has said if we all get there at the same time he will try and get us all in together. 
Trev has anyone else said they're goin to this one?

Dz.


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

...and me! :wink:

Alan W


----------



## Adam D (Jan 19, 2009)

well i was planning on leaving Bathgate around 8.15 ish and heading overtowards Lanark and down that way. Maybe easier just to meet in muirkirk about the back of 9 if we've to go in together? Im easy either way


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

yeah that sounds like the best plan meeting in Muirkirk first...does anyone know if there is anywhere that we can meet up there?


----------



## johnnyquango (May 3, 2010)

dzTT said:


> johnnyquango is definately going as well i think. dunno about anyone else though


yep im a definite dazz


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Alan W said:


> ...and me! :wink:
> 
> Alan W


good man :wink: :lol:


----------



## johnnyquango (May 3, 2010)

theres actually a guy from my work going, hes on night shift saturday and finishes 6 am sunday morning but still going, he has a old shape scirocco, lovely black car and looks great condition, i never knew he was going till i was telling him i am, need someone to look at my car and tell me where im going wrong at doing stuff. just gonna post a new thread with some pictures of my car ive just cleaned :?


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

anyone fancy meeting at the Cairn Lodge Services just off the M74? or a bit closer to Kames better?


----------



## johnnyquango (May 3, 2010)

dzTT said:


> anyone fancy meeting at the Cairn Lodge Services just off the M74? or a bit closer to Kames better?


im in prestwick dazz, ive planned to go thru cumnock and then on to muirkirk, im rubbish at directions so i think id be best just sticking to my route to be honest or ill end up down south...lol. ill wait outside for peeps tho so i know wot im doing..  
as you can guess i aint ever been to a meet before :?


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

agree with you there mate im the same :lol: 
just took a wee trip through muirkirk on Google street-view doesn't look like theres too many places to stop to be honest. ill let the rest of you decide where to meet ive got loads of college work to get done for next week 

Dz.


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

Soz mate cant make it.................

Gutted that i cant would like to see a few peeps again for a wee chat...........

Its times like this i wish i still had my wee TT [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Jim.......


----------



## Adam D (Jan 19, 2009)

dzTT said:


> anyone fancy meeting at the Cairn Lodge Services just off the M74? or a bit closer to Kames better?


Can meet there if you want mate or if you fancy heading up to bathgate could go in convoy from there? 



jim said:


> Soz mate cant make it.................
> 
> Gutted that i cant would like to see a few peeps again for a wee chat...........
> 
> ...


Jim if its transport thats the problem i can pick you up its not a problem?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Darron your doing a grand job mate :0) sorry for letting you all down on this one but have a good meet and here's hoping you get a trophy for all your efforts 
Cheers trev


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Adam do you know where this track is? ill come over to bathgate probabl easier than getting stuck in the road works heading to glasgow. where about in bathgate you wanting me to meet you?

We have to be there for around 9-9.30am preferrably going in together but if we arrive apart i cant see it being a major problem. just let the guys know when you enter that your with the TTOC.

Prices are as shown on the first page of this topic.

Drop me a PM if youve got any problems or anythin and ill get back to you later today

Trev you will be missed mate was looking for a wee chat but ill catch up with you another time.


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

Adam D said:


> dzTT said:
> 
> 
> > anyone fancy meeting at the Cairn Lodge Services just off the M74? or a bit closer to Kames better?
> ...


Thanks Adam but i am going to be painting some stuff on the St the mora.......

But have a good one as a said am gutted........

Dz i will catch up wa you later mate.........

Jim.........


----------



## Adam D (Jan 19, 2009)

No worries Jim, might not make it myself now [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## johnnyquango (May 3, 2010)

well impressed, good day, cracking cars there, loads of golfs in brilliant condition, looking forward to the next one, loads of little ideas and tips of peeps, nice to meet dazz and adam, cheers guys


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

nice one guys good to meet new people again. was one of those days the weather didnt know what it was goin to do. :lol: 
nice roads there and back :wink: 
ill get some pics up tomoro

dazz


----------



## Adam D (Jan 19, 2009)

Was a good day, nice to meet daz, alan and johnny. Will hopefully meet more as time goes on.

Was a bit gutted to leave early but was getting cold and i was absolutely shattered lol


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

Good to meet the few that turned up! :lol: A total of 4 TT owners, including myself, were all that made it and we had no chance of winning the best club stand like last year. Eastside VW fully deserved the award and must have had around 20 cars make the long trek down from the Aberdeen area.

A great meet all the same with some stunning show cars and the weather stayed dry contrary to the forecast for once!

Alan W


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

true they were deserved winners. god knows how they could keep there cars soo clean :lol:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

heres some pictures eventually


----------

